
Were Kyiv Winters as Snowy as I Remember as a Kid? - mourner
https://observablehq.com/@mourner/were-kyiv-winters-as-snowy-as-i-remember-as-a-kid
======
pmdulaney
I think the city name bullying began with Peking -> Beijing and Bombay ->
Mumbai.

Did you know that the French name for London is Londres? And has been for
hundreds of years?

I don't see why we can't keep Kiev. If you write it in Russian, spell it any
way you want, but keep your mitts off of English.

~~~
mourner
You are either colossally misinformed on the issue of Kyiv vs Kiev and the way
geographic name spellings are formed, or use this deliberately as an outlet
for colonialist sentiments. I hope it's not the latter.

"Kiev" is not an English word. It's a transliteration of Russia's spelling of
the city name, back from the times when Ukraine was a part of an oppressive
dictatorship that killed millions of Ukrainians (Soviet Union). Ukraine is now
an independent country with Ukrainian as its official language (and has been
for three decades, and it fought for this right for centuries). Kyiv is a
direct transliteration of the city name from Ukrainian. It has now been
adopted by governments & major media across the globe. If you don't like, deal
with it.

~~~
dang
Please don't take HN threads further into nationalistic flamewar, regardless
of how bad another comment is or you feel it is.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

